

What Web Workers Want (And Feel They’re Not Getting Now) - malvosenior
http://gigaom.com/collaboration/what-web-workers-want-and-feel-theyre-not-getting-now/

======
Pewpewarrows
I was expecting an article on the status of Javascript Web Workers, and was
quite disappointed.

~~~
damienkatz
Me too. I was thinking about poor little neglected HTML5 webworkers not
getting the proper API privileges necessary to make useful web apps. Poor
little webworkers.

But instead it's about real people. Pffft.

